# PCD vs Ultimate Driving Experience



## Papethova (Apr 5, 2008)

How does the driving portion at PCD compare with the touring Ultimate Driving Experience programs?

Are the courses/laps small and tight like UDE? How fast do you really get the car up to?

Ive attended numerous UDE events and am planning on PCD just want to know how it compares so I can decide on who my guest should be.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Papethova said:


> How does the driving portion at PCD compare with the touring Ultimate Driving Experience programs?
> 
> Are the courses/laps small and tight like UDE? How fast do you really get the car up to?
> 
> Ive attended numerous UDE events and am planning on PCD just want to know how it compares so I can decide on who my guest should be.


PCD is completely different from the UDE. The driving portion takes place on BMW's two mile professional grade track. http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/PDS/Delivery.aspx


----------

